# Bain understandable, whew....



## billc (May 1, 2012)

The last trailer for the new Batman movie is out, you can find it in a lot of places,but the important thing is, you can understand Bain now.  They may have overcompensated a little, but at least you know what he is saying now.  The last trailer it was hard to tell what exactly Bain was talking about, it had me a little concerned since the director didn't seem to think there was a problem.  Movie season is off and running this weekend, I hope The Avengers doesn't stink up the place.  Happy viewing...


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2012)

Isn't that 'Bane'?


----------



## billc (May 1, 2012)

Could be, I grew up with the basic batman villians, Joker, Riddler, Penguin, Catwoman...Bain/Bane is a new one for me...At least now I can understand what he is trying to say...


----------

